
$400 Unlocked Developer G1 Banned From Accessing Paid Apps [Android] - vaksel
http://styrofoamsmiles.com/blog/2009/02/unlocked-developer-g1-banned-from-accessing-paid-apps-android-2/
======
apage43
Wow. I've been trying to justify buying a dev G1 for a while now and this
-seriously- isn't helping.

------
dmv
Another case study for security by obscurity. A crypto-DRM system would not
necessarily make a developer's life easier, and would probably be of limited
value (and more CPU expense).

As a potential dev, I applauded the unlocked dev phone offer. But being unable
to download paid apps dramatically reduces the utility especially for a small-
shop, not yet Android committed dev. If hidden folders was the "launch-ready"
store solution, it may be a while before this is corrected.

